# Hummingbird in the garage



## Buckshot00 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a lost hummer. He has been in my garage all afternoon. I wish he would just fly out. Help.


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 26, 2015)

It's just resting, it's probly fixing to fly a few thousand miles down to central america for the winter. Do you have any feeders out? It may be a starving baby Hbird that just needs some nectar.


----------



## briantutt (Aug 27, 2015)

That just happened to me. I shut the car garage doors, shut off the lights and left the service/people door open and it finally figured out how to get out

Brian


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 27, 2015)

A Rubythroat! Catch it gently and let it loose soon or it will die of dehydration.
Does it look like this? I took the pics in 05 . The first pic is of the male, the second pic is a female or a juvenile. Had the same thing happened to me. One I caught and released the other I found after it died. If your lives or dies, check to see if it was banded.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## USMC615 (Aug 31, 2015)

TonyK said:


> View attachment 443569


...pretty cool.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Aug 31, 2015)

Found it dead the next morning. I tried to catch it but it kept buzzing away from me.


----------



## briantutt (Aug 31, 2015)

Bummer

Brian


----------



## olyman (Sep 8, 2015)

Buckshot00 said:


> Found it dead the next morning. I tried to catch it but it kept buzzing away from me.


 if you had a fine net,,like a frog catcher....oh well,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Buckshot00 (Sep 8, 2015)

2 have since come in the garage. I took a minnow net and duck taped it to a paint extension. When they get tired (after an hour or two of flying around) they will land on the net. I then lower it slowly and stick it out the door. This takes 5 or 6 times though. The problem is my house has a 10 foot foundation because it is in a flood zone. The garage has a higher than normal ceiling. They just fly around the top of the ceiling. I just started closing the door after my wife gets home.


----------

